# Gyms in the NCR



## meni0n (23 Jun 2015)

Has anyone had any issues accessing gyms in the NCR?

I live in Gatineau and work is at the other side of Ottawa so I decided to go to the gym closest to my house. Was told at the National Printing Bureau the gym is only for members of the building. Had no issues getting access to the gym at Asticou. I thought military members could access any CFSU gym in the NCR with their ID card.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2015)

It says here that "Facility services and equipment are for use by serving members of the Canadian Forces only."

Here is a list of all locations.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2015)

meni0n said:
			
		

> I thought military members could access any CFSU gym in the NCR with their ID card.



"If you have military ID you should be able to access gyms in any DND facilities in the Ottawa area.

I'd recommend contacting the gym(s) you intend to visit in advance (look for the CFSU(O) DWAN site, then find a contact for PSP) and confirm how things roll."
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103663/post-1096133.html#msg1096133
Reply #2


----------



## meni0n (23 Jun 2015)

I went off the exact web site you provided PMed. But the commissionaires at the door would not let me in, saying it's just for members working in the building.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2015)

Print off the damn webpage and bring it in...

Although, I know some buildings in Ottawa have limited access; maybe that was his reasoning?


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Jun 2015)

NPB is a strange building to access.

If I'm going to clothing stores, there is no problem.  I just tell the Cmre that is where I'm going.

If I'm going to my supply section, which is in the same corridor as clothing stores, I have to have someone sign me in.

 :dunno:


----------



## winnipegoo7 (23 Jun 2015)

meni0n said:
			
		

> I went off the exact web site you provided PMed. But the commissionaires at the door would not let me in, saying it's just for members working in the building.



I think you have misread the website. The site says that the National Printing Bureau's gym is only for "in house" military members. It states:



> 45 Boul Sacré-Coeur, Gatineau
> 
> 
> Gym Representative: 613-995-5466
> ...



http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/Facilities/MiniGyms/NPB/Pages/default.aspx

Additionally, many NCR gyms are located in 'secure' facilities that require special permission to access.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2015)

Oh well, there ya go...

Aren't there a few YMCA facilities in the NCR that CF pers are allowed to use?


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Aren't there a few YMCA facilities in the NCR that CF pers are allowed to use?



mic911: "Military pers in the NCR can go to any YMCA for free."
http://army.ca/forums/threads/741.270;wap2


----------



## expwor (23 Jun 2015)

Although I believe there is a membership fee there is also the RA Centre on Riverside Drive
http://www.racentre.com/associationhome

Tom


----------



## meni0n (23 Jun 2015)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> I think you have misread the website. The site says that the National Printing Bureau's gym is only for "in house" military members. It states:
> 
> http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/Facilities/MiniGyms/NPB/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> Additionally, many NCR gyms are located in 'secure' facilities that require special permission to access.



It says the same thing for Asticou but I had no problem getting in to the gym. Just showed my ID and the commissionaire let me in.

Also, the YMCA thing was cancelled a while back so no more free visits there. I'm just looking for the closest gym to where I live, I don't mind going to Asticou, it's just 5 more minutes of driving for me. I just found it weird, maybe it's because their gym is inside the secure building?


----------



## winnipegoo7 (23 Jun 2015)

meni0n said:
			
		

> It says the same thing for Asticou but I had no problem getting in to the gym. Just showed my ID and the commissionaire let me in.
> 
> Also, the YMCA thing was cancelled a while back so no more free visits there. I'm just looking for the closest gym to where I live, I don't mind going to Asticou, it's just 5 more minutes of driving for me. I just found it weird, maybe it's because their gym is inside the secure building?



My guess is that the commissionaire isn't enforcing the Asticou gym's policy or the policy at Asticou has changed. 

Edited to add: Is there no gym at your place of work?


----------



## meni0n (23 Jun 2015)

There is but I live in Gatineau and the drive is about 40 mins to my work and I am at home for the next two weeks. That's why I was looking around for a gym nearby and Asticou is about 10 minute drive.


----------



## SteadyPolaris (23 Jun 2015)

Could always go the Goodlife route. I think the best GL's in Ottawa are Eagleson in Kanata and Queensview by the Ikea. Some of the DND gyms are great, but a bit of socializing is nice too. Back in the day you could work out at any gym you wanted and that came from pretty high up. Might be good to get the chain to remind security at the location you want to work out at.


----------



## GreenWood (23 Jun 2015)

I go to City Gyms in Ottawa Area (Orleans) "Ray Friel" they only charge 20$ a month for members.


----------

